# vi siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle



## Iraiem

Un saluto a tutti i partecipanti al forum.
Ho un piccolo dubbio linguistico in questa frase:

 Sparite dalla valle per più di cent’anni, alcune aquile calve sono state avvistate di nuovo nel 1992.  *È realistico pensare che attualmente vi siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle.*


Secondo voi la frase in grassetto è corretta così, oppure lo è in questa versione:


*È realistico pensare che attualmente ve ne siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle.

*Un grazie in anticipo per i vostri pareri al riguardo e/o anche per eventuali suggerimenti sul come poterla migliorare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Iraiem,

Da non madrelingua, ma visto che il problema è identico in francese, opterei per "ve ne siano oltre 300 coppie" .


----------



## zapzap

Ritengo che ambedue le versioni siano giuste:
vi siano oltre 300 coppie (sottinteso di aquile calve), anche se sottinteso è chiaro a cosa si riferisce;
ve ne siano: con quel ne=aquile calve non è necessario sottintendere nulla


----------



## matoupaschat

olaszinho said:


> Nel secondo esempio la particella pronominale ne è superflua o ridondante, vi è già "coppie nidificanti".
> La frase sarebbe corretta se si limitasse ad esprimere: "E' realistico pensare che attualmente ve ne siano oltre 300". Di che cosa? Di aquile nidificanti; ecco spiegato l'uso del "ne" nel secondo esempio.


Per me, questo "ne" specifica che le coppie nidificanti sono di *aquile calve*, non di altre sottospecie .


----------



## olaszinho

Chiedo scusa, avevo preso in considerazione soltanto la frase in neretto.


----------



## marco.cur

Io opterei per "vi siano"; si sta parlando di aquile calve, non di altre sottospecie. Anche a me la particella "ne" sembra ridondante.


----------



## Iraiem

Preferisco anch'io la seconda versione ma avevo gli stessi dubbi di di olaszinho sulla possibile ridondanza del "ne".
Ringrazio tutti moltissimo per gli interventi chiarificatori.

edit:
Non ho fatto in tempo a scriverlo marco. Ora sono di nuovo nel limbo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Iraiem said:


> Preferisco anch'io la seconda versione ma avevo gli stessi dubbi di di olaszinho sulla possibile ridondanza del "ne".
> edit:
> Non ho fatto in tempo a scriverlo marco. Ora sono di nuovo nel limbo.


Comunque, non vedo motivo di preoccuparti : credo siano corrette tutte e due le forme, una più precisa, l'altra più leggera ... di ben tre battute


----------



## Iraiem

Grazie per il conforto matou.
Alla fine, mi sono deciso per questa:

"È realistico pensare che attualmente, le coppie nidificanti nella valle,  siano oltre 300."

che mi sembra anche più scorrevole.
Grazie ancora a tutti per gli interventi.


----------



## otherwise

Iraiem said:


> Un saluto a tutti i partecipanti al forum.
> Ho un piccolo dubbio linguistico in questa frase:
> 
> Sparite dalla valle per più di cent’anni, alcune aquile calve sono state avvistate di nuovo nel 1992.  *È realistico pensare che attualmente vi siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle.*
> 
> 
> Secondo voi la frase in grassetto è corretta così, oppure lo è in questa versione:
> 
> 
> *È realistico pensare che attualmente ve ne siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle.
> 
> *Un grazie in anticipo per i vostri pareri al riguardo e/o anche per eventuali suggerimenti sul come poterla migliorare.




Ciao! Leggendo le due frasi riportate, posso dirti che la prima:

_È realistico pensare che attualmente vi siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle. _Mi suona abbastanza corretta in italiano. 

Mentre la seconda suona un po' ridondante.

Se proprio si vuole utilizzare "ve ne", io direi che la costruzione più corretta sarebbe questa:

_Riguardo alle coppie nidificanti nella valle, è realistico pensare che attualmente ve ne siano oltre 300._

Spero di averti aiutato!


----------



## Iraiem

otherwise said:


> Ciao! Leggendo le due frasi riportate, posso dirti che la prima:
> 
> _È realistico pensare che attualmente vi siano oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle. _Mi suona abbastanza corretta in italiano.
> 
> Mentre la seconda suona un po' ridondante.
> 
> Se proprio si vuole utilizzare "ve ne", io direi che la costruzione più corretta sarebbe questa:
> 
> _Riguardo alle coppie nidificanti nella valle, è realistico pensare che attualmente ve ne siano oltre 300._
> 
> Spero di averti aiutato!


Certo che mi hai aiutato! Ottimo suggerimento, grazie mille otherwise


----------



## broccoletto

Iraiem said:


> Alla fine, mi sono deciso per questa:
> 
> "È realistico pensare che attualmente, le coppie nidificanti nella valle,  siano oltre 300."
> 
> che mi sembra anche più scorrevole.



Io toglierei le virgole, o scriverei "... che, attualmente, le coppie nidificanti nella valle siano oltre 300".


----------



## marco.cur

La prima proposta da Iraiem è perfetta così com'è.
L'ultima (..che le coppie ...siano oltre 300, senza virgole), andrebbe bene se prima fosse stata menzionata la segnalazione di coppie nidificanti, ma siccome nella frase precedente è riportata la segnalazione di aquile calve, secondo me non va bene.


----------



## Iraiem

marco.cur said:


> La prima proposta da Iraiem è perfetta così com'è.
> L'ultima (..che le coppie ...siano oltre 300, senza virgole), andrebbe bene se prima fosse stata menzionata la segnalazione di coppie nidificanti, ma siccome nella frase precedente è riportata la segnalazione di aquile calve, secondo me non va bene.


Ciao Marco, ti riferisci alla mia seconda frase, a quella suggeritami da broccoletto (che ringrazio) o ad entrambe?
Giusto per contestualizzare un po' meglio, la frase è assolutamente didascalica, cioè sono quattro righe poste appunto a didascalia di una raffigurazione dell'aquila, senza quindi che possa esserci difficoltà interpretativa circa quali coppie di uccelli nidificanti siano in argomento.
Ti chiedo gentilmente di farmi sapere se il tuo giudizio permane anche alla luce di ciò.
Grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

La prima, quella perfetta, è la prima del n. #1

L'ultima è quella del #12. Evidentemente nel corso della discussione mi sono perso qualche particolare; rileggendola, va bene anche quella, però io preferisco la prima perché aggiunge alla notizia precedente (presenza dell'aquila) un elemento di novità (presenza di coppie nidificanti), e quindi di ulteriore interesse.
Non è detto che se una specie è stata avvistata in una determinata zona vi nidifichi.


----------



## Iraiem

Ti ringrazio molto per la tua opinione.


----------



## jazyk

Io userei l'indicativo. _Pensare _qui equivale a _ricordare_ e non a _credere_: 
*È realistico pensare che attualmente vi/ci sono oltre 300 coppie nidificanti nella valle.*http://ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=3678


----------



## olaszinho

Credo sia inutile "vivisezionare" questa frase e modificarla all'infinito, una volta appurato che non vi sono errrori di grammatica o di sintassi, ciascuno è libero di usare lo stile che preferisce.
Sebbene in un precedente intervento avessi asserito che il ne era ridondante, ma mi ero basato essenzialmente sull'analisi della frase in neretto, rileggendo ora l'intera frase, mi pare che il ne possa andar bene, in quanto riferito alle aquile calve della frase precedente.


----------

